# Database Storage of Apache Virtual Hosts



## Enter4 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello!

I wonder if anyone of you knows any possibility that apache 2.2.x could draw a virtual hosts from mysql base, but not from *.conf file.

I have looked on the internet and found two modes: mod_vdbh and mod_shapvh but i have a problem. First one (mod_vdbh) supports only apacke 2.0.x, and second one (mod_shapvh) supports only apache 1.3.x.

I hope that someone of you wll know how to help me. Thanks.
Urban Å½an


----------



## gilinko (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want to have apache automatically adapt to new virtual hosts, have a read in the apache documentation here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/mass.html

The only other way of having "dynamic" virtual hosts in a database(from my knowledge) is to have a application that writes a correctly formated vhost configuration file and then restarts the webserver each time it's altered.


----------



## quintessence (Jan 8, 2009)

```
cat /usr/ports/www/mod_vhs/pkg-descr
mod_vhs is an Apache Web Server module allowing mass virtual hosting without 
the need for file based configuration. The virtual host paths are translated 
using libhome system to get the corrects path at request time.

WWW: http://www.oav.net/projects/mod_vhs/
```


----------

